# Beta Fish in Hard (Iron) Water?



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Today, I ended up bringing home a male beta. Long story... I've never had one before, or really any fish, for that matter. But I understand that betas do not require aeration, so a simple bowl is okay for them.

So I filled this small aqarium I have (maybe a gallon) with tap water to let it come to room temperature before I float his little container in it to equalize the temps, and then put him in. 

Now I'm looking at the water in the aqarium next to his little container of crystal-clear water, and can easily see that our water is so hard and full of iron (even beyond the softener) it's got a yellow tinge. Do I dare use that for him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

The key is to make sure there is no chlorine in the water (if you aren't on a well) and to make the adjustment slowly. People who work with the fussier varieties of discus fish can take a full day to change the fish into a new tank. Bettas aren't so picky. Just pour a little bit of the new water into the tank, as long as there is no chlorine in it. Then wait 10 minutes. Then pour out a little bit of the old water, and pour in a little more new water. Wait another 10 minutes. Keep going until the water is almost entirely his new water. He should acclimate just fine. Good luck with the guy!

Kayleigh


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

They sell drops in the pets stores and probably even Wal-Mart to treat your water. I've got a 55 gallon aquarium that's been up for years and I can't for the life of me think of what they are called. LOL I do know that they make a treatment for it though. It probably would be a bad idea to look into it. If my memory serves me correctly they are not very expensive.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

We're on well water, so no chlorine, thank heavens. I'll look into those drops, MrHank. Thank you!


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I have kept a Beta live and well, for 2 years, in a small 1 gallon simple fish bowl; the kind that has a water plant in the opening. We have hard well water, no chlorine. However, it is not discolored. I do not use any water conditioning chemicals. My fish appears to be well adjusted. Hope this is helpful. You may want to be careful re chemical additives. I have noticed a warning on some that "have been known to cause cancer in California." So read the whole package before you use, if you choose. 

Mrs. digger


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you, Mrs. Digger. I hear you about chemical additives. I will use extreme caution if I proceed with them.

DH has one of those PUR filter pitchers, so I ran some of our water through that and it comes out clear. I have begun the process of slowly adding a little of that filtered water to the water the beta came in, and so far, he seems okay.

DH and I are normally totally anal about thoroughly researching the needs and care of any animal before we take one on, so if you'll pardon the pun, I feel like a fish out of water with this surprise addition to our menagerie. I can't stand to not do everything right for any animal under my care, and would be devastated if I caused harm to this new guy, even if he is "just" a fish.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

your fish is a groumi - bubble nester ... their ancestry goes back to the rice fields of china and that area. The fish do fine in both soft and hard water - the key to a happy fish is keeping the amonia levels to a minimum. With high amonia levels you will see the fins deteriorate - color will fade from the tips and sometimes develop an infection on the edges.
make sure you feed it a balanced diet of both algae/plants and shrimp/krill. A mirror to excite the fella is fun exercise but don't do it too often as it is a stress on his systems.
have fun - the beta is a great pet


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

We have had bettas, too - and also have hard water with iron. If you have a small one gallon container, here is what we do - fill the container with bottled spring water. Not distilled water, but spring water. I was told this trick by a man with an aquarium store in the area, he said it would work well, and it does! A gallon of spring water won't cost much, and after the first fill-up, you only need to top it off once in awhile. Another trick with bettas, the thing that will kill them faster than anything is getting too cold. They must be kept very warm. We gave up keeping them in those small containers for that reason, and put them in a small aquarium that could have a heater.
PS - Bettas have a lot of personality, for a fish! We currently have a 10 gallon tank with a betta along with some other fish. The betta recognizes me in the morning when I walk by the tank and puts on a swimming show until I feed him!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Iron will precipitate out if you oxygenate the water and then let is sit undisturbed. You can fill a similar sized container with water and splash the heck out of it with your hand. Or better yet put an airstone in the container and let it run for 24 hours. Then let it sit overnight. In the morning pour off the top water for your fish tank.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Bettas are popular because they can actually handle a wider range of water 'insults' than even goldfish can. pH, temps,turbidity-- etc

My daughter named her betta "Alpha Beta" And I named mine "Delta Gamma"


----------

